# Conduit to protect cables



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive stripped the plaster of my walls and before I get them replastered Im wanting to protect existing electric wall socket & lighting cables to minimise the risk of drilling into them by mistake in the future, but all the conduit I've seen is plastic, not metal.

Anyone know of any suppliers of metal conduit please?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

How about something like this?

http://www.lamppostelectrical.co.uk...U2bky85cio48UFmWeU1wS0CPNJHSpLfe-5xoCIKzw_wcB


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Google steel capping.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have thought most electrical suppliers would keep steel conduit - have a look at this place https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Conduit_Steel_Index/index.html they keep it in different sizes. I bought some lights from them and they were very easy to deal with, I ordered a light in the wrong size and they changed it without any issues at all.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just use the standard plastic and get a live wire detector


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

m4rkymark said:


> I would have thought most electrical suppliers would keep steel conduit - have a look at this place https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Conduit_Steel_Index/index.html they keep it in different sizes. I bought some lights from them and they were very easy to deal with, I ordered a light in the wrong size and they changed it without any issues at all.


That looks like what I need, thanks :thumb:

It needs to be flat to cover existing cables, circular conduit would require the cable to be disconnected and fed through. I didn't realise it was called capping, I was searching for conduit :wall: I see screw fix sell it :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

wickes carry stock of this stuff too


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Versoman said:


> wickes carry stock of this stuff too


Just had a look on their website and see they call it channeling. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

We always call it sheathing


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Channeling won't stop a screw...Metal Conduit would have more chance but i've seen a screw go through that as well...
Save money and put in plastic, use common sense when doing future work (if there is a socket above or below assume there are cables)


----------

